# .

## 7

(   ?)          0 ?

----------

N 18       (       -),  II

----------


## 7

?

----------

180

----------


## Haroldsip

7202300000  .     .   :  -, ,  ,   "".    KZ      . ,          . ..      ...,        -   ...  -    -     ?

----------


## IVK.Group

.

----------


## 7

,      (        ?),     3 ,       3 ,     2    ?          0    ?

----------


## IVK.Group

II.         N 18.                 ,  ,  
5. ,   4  ,       180      () ,

----------

> 2    ?


.

----------


## 7

2                 ?

----------

.

----------


## 7

0    ?

----------

,  " "  .

----------


## 7

?

----------


## 7

?

----------

.   18        ,         .

----------


## 7

,     2 ,   .
:
  -,- ,
  -,,, ,       . 
      ?
     ,
     4
 010   1010421 ?
    020     ?
   030        ?
 120   ?

    8  9       .   ,  ?

----------


## 7

?

----------

> ,  " "  .


     ,     ?

----------

> ?


    2   ,

----------

> ,     2 ,   .
> :
>   -,- ,
>   -,,, ,       . 
>       ?
>      ,
>      4
>  010   1010421 ?
>     020     ?
> ...


      , CMR  
  , 
 . 8  9    ,   1   .
  3  5.2 (. 100)

----------


## IVK.Group

2      .

----------


## 7

5.2  ,             4,      ?       19     ,         ,     ?
    .

----------

5   090   ,       21 .

  5   090 ,   ,   5   100   ,     (, )      ,         (, ),     0 .

----------


## 7



----------


## 7

-      ?

----------


## 7

,   ,      4    8, ?

----------


## 7

200   500   ,  3 

 3  

 4
010       1010421  1011410 ?
 020   500
 030   200
 120      200

 3

 110   2000
 190   700
 200    1300
    200    

 1
 040    1100  (1300-200)

  ?,          1010421,    1011410 ?

----------


## 7

?

----------

,  1010421

----------

"    120  4       030  040      050  080  4."

----------

,    ...
         (    ),       1  10+  20           02  010.      ?

----------

> 1  10+  20


   .  :Embarrassment:    ?

----------

.    9   , ..   ,    ....     3  ,        .
        ?       01?

----------

.. ... :Embarrassment: 




> 3  ,


  , 3      .

----------

..       ,  9   ,     3   ?

----------

.      4.    3  .

----------



----------

!
    4    

 2        101 456,00

   2        
     ,    

 3        84 136,00
    2   

  4  
 10 - 1010421 
 020   101456,00
 030 18262


 10 - 1010421 
 020   84136,00
 030 15144


 120 - 33407,00
     3  080    


   ,      ,         .
     4  .

----------

> 2        
>      ,


   . 



> 3  080


?  15144      3?

----------

> . 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?  15144      3?


    33 407
   15 144?

----------

,   (    )    .




> 


   ,  ,   2 .    ?

----------

> ,   (    )    .
> 
>    ,  ,   2 .    ?


       ?

    ?

  4  
 10 - 1010421 
 020   101456,00 
 030 14703 
 040 18262 
 050 14703 

 10 - 1010421 
 020   84136,00 
 030 12193  
 040 15144 
 050 12193 


 120 - 33407,00

----------

> 030 14703


  ?





> 10 - 1010421 
>  020   84136,00 
>  030 12193  
>  040 15144 
>  050 12193


 .  020  030,     .   ,         ?      , 040  050    .

----------

> ?


         .




 .  020  030,     .   ,         ?      , 040  050    .[/QUOTE]

 ...
  1   2           
     ? ?

 10 - 1010421 
 020   101456,00 
 030 14703  (  )
 040 18262  (  )

 2   3 ,             

 10 - 1010421 
 020   84136,00 
 030 12193

----------

1    050 ?
 10 - 1010421 
 020   101456,00 
 030 14703  (  )
 040 18262  (  )
 050 14703  (  )

----------

> 1   2


            . 



> 040 18262  (  )


  040 :

41.4.   040       ,        (, ),       0      ,             030  6 ,          (   (, )),           1010449   090  6 . 

      6 ?

----------

> . 
> 
>   040 :
> 
> 41.4.   040       ,        (, ),       0      ,             030  6 ,          (   (, )),           1010449   090  6 . 
> 
>       6 ?


,                ...
   ?   ?
     -  3 ?
6   ,         180

----------

> ?


.    .



> 6   ,


  040 .

----------

> .    .
> 
>   040 .


   ,  0%  
 10 - 1010421 
 020   101456,00 
 030 14703  (  )
?

        2      0%

 10 - 1010421 
 020   101456,00 
 030 14703  (  )
 040 18262 
 050 14703 

 10 - 1010421 
 020   84136,00 
 030 12193

----------

> ?


    3 .? 




> 040 18262 
>  050 14703


     040  050?       . 
      020      ,  030     . .

----------

> 3 .? 
> 
>   2 
> 
>      040  050?       . 
>       020      ,  030     . .


 
      2 

  020  030

  3               2 
 020  030
?

----------

> 2 
> 
>   020  030


     3 ,     . 4    .
 3 .          4 .

----------

> 3 ,     . 4    .
>  3 .          4 .


   3   ?
 100?
        ?    ?         0%?

----------

)   2 .  ,   ,    120 ?   .

----------

> )   2 .  ,   ,    120 ?   .


           ?

       ?


   3  

 10 - 1010421 
 020   101456,00 
 030 14703  (  )

,    3 , +           3

  4  

 10 - 1010421 
 020   101456,00 
 030 14703  (  )


 10 - 1010421 
 020   84136,00 
 030 12193  (  )

 120 26895

 3
 100 - 33407 (  )

  ?   -

----------

> 3  
> 
>  10 - 1010421 
>  020   101456,00 
>  030 14703  (  )


  3     :Embarrassment: 




> 4


   .   2     ,     2 . .       ,      3 .   .     ?  
41.2.   020           ,    ,     0 
. 100  ,      .

----------

> 3    
> 
> 
>    .   2     ,     2 . .       ,      3 .   .     ?  
> 41.2.   020           ,    ,     0 
> . 100  ,      .


      0%
 2        101456   

  3    2  
     ?

----------

> 2        101456


   .




> 


      .

----------

> .
> 
> 
>       .



           ?
  4 ?

----------

> ?


 3      .

----------

> 3      .


  100?

----------

